# Tenkara in the Hill Country



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

OK . . . . I was skeptical about using a Tenkara rod on the San Marcos River. Especially since I managed to lose the original line that came with the rod.

So, some modifications seemed to be appropriate. 

First, I procured some used fly line and cut out a 10' section. Then a nail knot was used to tie on a short piece of 50# braided conventional fishing line. The braided line was then looped to be able to attach to the tip of the Tenkara. 

A short section of 20# mono was attached to the working end of the fly line with a nail knot and perfection loop.

Next, I furled a three foot, tapered leader from 8# mono and attached it to the perfection loop.

Another two foot tippet was attached to the furled leader by pulling a bight of the tippet through the distal end of the leader, and secured with a looped surgeon's knot.

Finally, the ever faithful, always productive "San Marcos River Nymph" (size 10) was tied on, with a looped surgeon's knot.

All of this assembly was held in place with a makeshift line holder, wrapped in place with yet another section of used fly line. 

By now, I was getting nervous. Hours spent in preparation, for something that I was dubious about anyway, might just be a waste of time.

Not just any section of the river would work . . . . it had to be wadeable. 

I knew just the place.

A gravel bar extended up river from a long and shallow riffle. Deep banks, with overhanging tree limbs, were within a short cast on both sides of the gravel bank. Fishing this area would require me to wade in water from knee deep, to chest high (or higher). 

My first cast was greeting by a colorful, long eared sunfish. A minute or two later a nice largemouth bass crashed and splashed to the surface, with the SMR Nymph, dangling like lip bling, from the corner of his mouth.

Bluegill and Guadalupe bass came to join the fish party as I progressed in ever deepening water, up river, along the side of the gravel bar. 

A dozen or so nice fish came to hand, in less than 50' of wading.

Yes, the Tenkara will work in our Hill Country rivers.

It may not always be my favorite method of fishing, but it is certainly an alternative and fun way to fish. The pencil lead thin, tip section of the rod, bent over like a piece of limp spaghetti on a fork, makes for an exciting fight, even with smaller fish.

All of this adds to the fly fishing adventure.

Let's go fishing


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

i like the wider line holder on the rod....did you make that?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

bcorn said:


> i like the wider line holder on the rod....did you make that?


Yes, using old fly line and a plastic coated paper clip - cut in half.

I take after my Dad, who could make anything work with duct tape and bailing wire . . . and WD-40

here are a couple more pics


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Flyfishingmacgyver! LOL.

You're going to bankrupt Orvis. I approve!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2019)

I caught this about 3lb bass on my 12 foot Seaquest tenkara rod using a CBC Bluegill Special. I had caught a small panfish first and the bass went after it an I hook the bass. I have caught bass and panfish with streamers, wolly buggers, Daiwa fly spoon and even a pistol pete fly on my tenkara rods.

GOD Bless you and your families

Kenneth


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

tenkara...21st century cane-polin'

nice trip! i enjoy your sm reports. i want to go fish that place sometime.


----------

